# Calpol - how long can you give it for?



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello there

Just a quick question.  

My poor little mite is really suffering with his teeth at the moment   (I think one is just about to come through).  He's almost nine months and weighs 18lb 4oz.

We have been getting away with just giving him some Calpol before he goes to bed on the odd occassion - but for the past week he has been really suffering during the day.  So, we've had to give him one or two doses during the day as well (we've tried teething powders, but they don't seem to do much for him).

How long can we do this for?  I don't want to give it to him unnessarily, but he is getting really upset.  Is there a maximum time over which you can give him Calpol?

Thanks very much for your help

J.A xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi J

The recommendations are that calpol shouldn't be given for longer than a few days.

However, teething can last longer than this!

If you are 100% sure that he is upset because of teething then give him the calpol.

What powders have you tried?

You may wish to pop into your local health shop to see what else can be given.

Xx


----------



## J.A (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello Jeanette

Many thanks for the reply.

I've previously tried Nelson's homeopathic powders.  Do they take a time to build up and get into their system?

He's constantly got his fingers in his mouth and sometimes you can see him wince.  He also keeps rubbing at this mouth and his eyes.  He does seem quite warm (but I haven't checked to see if he has a temperature).  Other than that, he doesn't have any rashes or an upset stomach or anything.

J.A x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

some mums say astons powders are good.

Im not too sure if it takes time for them to build up though..try some on your gum and see how it feels

You may wish to try childrens nurofen as well when he is really bad

Jxx


----------

